
Volkswagen’s Diesel Fraud Makes Critic of Secret Code a Prophet - sinak
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/23/nyregion/volkswagens-diesel-fraud-makes-critic-of-secret-code-a-prophet.html
======
snowwrestler
I think that the code that operates dangerous machines should be publicly
available. I think that applying the DMCA to keep it hidden is a bad
application of that law and beyond Congress's intent.

The DMCA was intended to protect creative works like movies or songs, where
the whole value is in the encoded file.

Code that runs a car is the opposite: it is worthless by itself. Keeping it
hidden from the public just enables bad behavior.

